# WR1 - Winsome Resources



## System (1 December 2021)

Winsome Resources Limited (WR1) is an Australian company headquartered in Perth that has entered into agreements with MetalsTech Limited (MTC) to acquire all of the shares of three Canadian subsidiaries of MetalsTech which hold three lithium projects in the James Bay region of Quebec Province, Canada.

The three projects are:

(a) the Cancet Project, which comprises 395 claims. The Cancet Lithium Project is currently held by MetalsTech Cancet Lithium Inc, a wholly owned subsidiary of MetalsTech incorporated in Quebec; 

(b) the Adina Project, which comprises 57 claims. The Adina Project is currently held by MetalsTech Adina Lithium Inc, a wholly owned subsidiary of MetalsTech incorporated in Quebec; and

(c) the Sirmac-Clapier Project, which comprises 77 claims. The Sirmac-Clapier Project is currently held by MetalsTech Sirmac-Clapier Lithium Inc incorporated in Quebec.

Following completion of the agreements, Winsome will be focused on the exploration and development of these projects, with an intention to produce high quality spodumene concentrate primarily for conversion and use in battery applications in the North American market.

WR1 listed on the ASX on 30 November 2021.






						Winsome Resources – Lithium Development & Exploration in Canada
					






					winsomeresources.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (1 December 2021)

Top 12 shareholders.






The stock looks a little interesting if interested in lithium?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2021)

*Listing date*30 November 2021 12:30 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://winsomeresources.com.au/
+61 419 853 904*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WR1*Capital to be Raised*$18,000,000*Expected offer close date*08 November 2021*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited (Lead Manager).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2021)

opened yesterday ... at 29c and holding around 27c. Win some 

(DNH)


----------



## frugal.rock (1 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Win some



some Win ?

Whilst the number 42 may be the answer to the universe...., apparently 61.8% fib is hard to beat...
($0.3236 for stocks that IPO on $0.20)


----------



## Swervin Mervin (3 December 2021)

Is this one of those IPO’s that just keeps charging along? 50c next week?


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2022)

Annoying.
I looked at this yesterday or the day before, after noticing MTC...


----------



## chuckyball (5 September 2022)

potentially a future M&A target from either Sayona or Piedmont, both who want to continue to build their (relatively local) resource base to feed the future gigafactory monsters growing in Tennessee and surrounds.   

This was in their latest presentation:

Rapid path to production - existing
Highway connecting Cancet to
mining and transport centers to the
south. Low Capex and construction
potential with potential conversion
capacity *in nearby lithium hubs*


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Winsome Resources (ASX:WR1) intersects 160m of pegmatite at Adina, Canada
					

Winsome Resources (ASX:WR1) has intersected a collective 160 metres of pegmatite below the recently discovered Jamar outcrop at the Adina project in Québec, Canada.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Winsome Resources (WR1) has intersected a collective 160 metres of pegmatite below the recently discovered Jamar outcrop at the Adina project in Québec, Canada.

While results are expected in six to seven weeks, visual observation of the diamond core samples show the pegmatites are consistent with previously reported surface mineralisation.


----------

